# Any touch up paint available for 2016 Allez Gold?



## Aeolite (Dec 17, 2016)

My stupid ass friend scraped the top tube of my pristine 2016 Specialized Allez DSW Sprint. Is there any touch up paint that comes close to this color and finish?

Thanks!


----------



## Wetworks (Aug 10, 2012)

Aeolite said:


> My stupid ass friend scraped the top tube of my pristine 2016 Specialized Allez DSW Sprint. Is there any touch up paint that comes close to this color and finish?
> 
> Thanks!


Go to Ulta or some other massive beauty supply store with as many pictures of the bike that truly reflect the color. Then, start hunting.


----------



## crit_boy (Aug 6, 2013)

Wetworks said:


> Go to Ulta or some other massive beauty supply store with as many pictures of the bike that truly reflect the color. Then, start hunting.


Huh ?


----------



## Wetworks (Aug 10, 2012)

crit_boy said:


> Huh ?


Sorry. I should've added ",for high-quality nail polish."


----------



## Oxtox (Aug 16, 2006)

have tried nail polish and hobby shop model paint for touch-ups.

both looked like ass...

brushing paint over a scratch isn't going to give good results. especially on a highly visible top tube blemish...


----------



## MMsRepBike (Apr 1, 2014)

Bring it to an auto body shop if you really care.

Pay them $200 or so to fix it, should come out like new.

Ron should have the exact paint code.


----------



## vertr (Aug 22, 2006)

MMsRepBike said:


> Bring it to an auto body shop if you really care.
> 
> Pay them $200 or so to fix it, should come out like new.
> 
> Ron should have the exact paint code.


That frame is anodized, not painted. Short of anodizing it again, nothing is going to look original.


----------

